# Anfutter selbermachen



## Henno96 (23. August 2010)

HI Leute,#h
könnt ihr mir vieleicht sagen, wie ich möglichst günstig ein gutes Anfutter herstellen kann?


----------



## wombel23 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

sammel alte brötchen oder hol sie abends vom bäcker mach paniermehl draus dann haste schonmal ne basis .mit backaroma und oder vanillezucker vermischt haste ein billiges und gutes futter für die meisten friedfische.
kann auch andere aromen nehmen 
mit kakao pulver gibts geschmack und farbe ,im zoogeschäft gibts teilweise loses teichfutter für kleines geld damit bekommste etwas fischigeren geschmack .
einfach mal probieren was am besten geht


----------



## Henno96 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

jo sarry aber trotsdem danke


----------



## heinmama (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

Hallo,

wenn du 2 Pakete Haferflocken, 1 Paket kakao 250g(kein Kaba),
Vanillezucker, Anis; Hanfsamen(erst kochen oder Quellen lassen)
2 Dosen Mais,500g Paniermehl, 250g Biscuitmehl, 250g Kokosflocken mischst, dann hast Du ein dunkles Futter zum anfüttern.  


Gr. Heinmama


----------



## Henno96 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

cool danke


----------



## bernd_95 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

kann mann auch einfaches teich fischfutter mit ins anfuter mischen 

ey henning is das dein acc


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

ich helfe ja echt gerne, aber ist es echt so schwer mal die sufu zu benutzen????
jeden tag die gleichen mist fragen :r
meint ihr nicht auf eine solche " schwere " frage wie anfutter selber machen ist vorher noch niemand ausser euch gekommen ?


----------



## bernd_95 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich helfe ja echt gerne, aber ist es echt so schwer mal die sufu zu benutzen????
> jeden tag die gleichen mist fragen :r
> meint ihr nicht auf eine solche " schwere " frage wie anfutter selber machen ist vorher noch niemand ausser euch gekommen ?




wenn dich das störd dann antworte daa doch nich drauf


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

pass mal auf freund der aufgehenden sonne.
ich habe lediglich gesagt ob es zu schwer ist mal die sufu zu benutzen, als jedesmal die gleiche frage zu stellen.
ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt mal das hirn einzuschalten?
du wirst wenn du länger hier am board bist, auch merken wie sehr es nervt jeden tag 3 mal die gleichen fragen zu stellen auf die es bei der sufu 82374693897396867378 antworten gibt.


----------



## Henno96 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*



bernd_95 schrieb:


> kann mann auch einfaches teich fischfutter mit ins anfuter mischen
> 
> ey henning is das dein acc


jop is es


----------



## bernd_95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

petri 
ich mache mein anfutter aus paniermel haferfloken und mais womit kann  ich noch geschmak ins futter geben meine zielfische sind karpf große  rotaugen Rotfeder(n) und schleien 
ich angel maist mit eineer feeder rute als grundmontage mit Futterkorb und 2 posenruten


----------



## Che_ck_er (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

Also Geschmak kannst du mit Fischöl ins futter geben. Für Karpf ist es maist noch gut, wenn du gemahlene Erdnüsse oder eben einfach fertiges Erdnussmehl dazugibst.


----------



## bernd_95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*



Che_ck_er schrieb:


> Also Geschmak kannst du mit Fischöl ins futter geben. Für Karpf ist es maist noch gut, wenn du gemahlene Erdnüsse oder eben einfach fertiges Erdnussmehl dazugibst.



woher kriegt mann das fischöl angeladen

kann ich auch normales taich fischfutter mit rein tun


----------



## bernd_95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> pass mal auf freund der aufgehenden sonne.
> ich habe lediglich gesagt ob es zu schwer ist mal die sufu zu benutzen, als jedesmal die gleiche frage zu stellen.
> ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt mal das hirn einzuschalten?
> du wirst wenn du länger hier am board bist, auch merken wie sehr es nervt jeden tag 3 mal die gleichen fragen zu stellen auf die es bei der sufu 82374693897396867378 antworten gibt.



ich hab mal n bissen zurückgekukt ich find da kein anfutter


----------



## meisterJäger (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

Ich hab jetzt lang überlegt aber es geht nicht anders.
Beim Lesen der letzten Beiträge schmerzen einem wirklich die Augen.


----------



## meisterJäger (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir bei meinen Postings nicht?



Tschuldige, Dein Posting ausgenommen, denke bei den anderen sollte man es erkennen?


----------



## Henno96 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

na ja eig. nur bei Bernd_95.
(ne Bernd=D)


----------



## Che_ck_er (24. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

OT: (Sry Leute sollte nur ne Anspielung auf die deutsche Rechtschreibung sein, die jemand wohl nicht so gut beherrscht, aber das macht ja nichts, ich kann zB. kein MathexD. :q) Kein OT mehr#h  Lebertran kann man auch noch reinmachen (stinkt gut) oder eben gekauften Lockstoff.


----------



## bernd_95 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*



Henno96 schrieb:


> na ja eig. nur bei Bernd_95.
> (ne Bernd=D)



was willst du mir damit segen ???


----------



## Henno96 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

ach nichts


----------



## bernd_95 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

hast du dir schon n anfutter überlegt  fürs wochende oder hast du kobi teig wenn nich lass einfach paniermel mais haferfloken und vanille aroma


----------



## Henno96 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

lass mich mal machen


----------



## bernd_95 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

josr rezept krieg ich aba auch 
fahren wir samstag dann nach hermann


----------



## Henno96 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

jop machen wa


----------



## bernd_95 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

ok wollen wir denn freitag abend auch noch n bissen angeln


----------



## Henno96 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

ma schaun


----------



## bernd_95 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

hoffentlcih wird das besseres wetter


----------



## Henno96 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

hof ich mal


----------



## bernd_95 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

wollen wir den nur am meer oder auch mal woo anderes hin komm ic on


----------



## Prinzchen (26. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

Nur mal so:

Könnt ihr den ganzen *Privatkram* nicht per PN, Telefon oder sonstwie klären? Hier ging es um Anfutter...


----------



## Henno96 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Anfutter selbermachen*

ok is ja gut


----------

